# flashplugin problem



## bagel (Sep 5, 2011)

I install flash by handbook. linux-f10-flashplugin10, FreeBSD 8.2,and install success. But when I start firefox, error:

```
LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-
flashplugin/libflashplayer.so [/usr/lib/librt.so.1: version GLIBC_2.2 required by 
/usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so not found]
```
and flash doesw not work.
Help,thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2011)

You probably didn't install (or enable) emulators/linux_base-f10.


----------



## bagel (Sep 5, 2011)

I install emulators/linux_base-f10 first.


```
#find / -name librt.so.1
/usr/lib/librt.so.1
/usr/local/lib/librt.so.1
/usr/compat/linux/lib/rtkaio/librt.so.1
/usr/compat/linux/lib/librt.so.1
/usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/librt.so.1
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2011)

Did you enable the linux subsystem?


----------



## bagel (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes,I did.


```
#cat /etc/rc.conf
...
linux_enable="YES"
```


----------



## jake3988 (Sep 5, 2011)

Based on your failure message, it isn't detecting glib2.2.

Use pkg_version and make sure glib is properly installed.


----------

